# "Police reform" what do you make of it



## maresident96

Curious as to what articles some of you have read if the democrats do in fact win house and police reform (which imo is inevitable/not necessarily a bad thing) occurs what do a lot of current law enforcement foresee in their field for overall changes.

I suppose I should add for benefits of this thread, this is not a debate but merely a discussion and mainly in an informative sense. 

I'd imagine overall police reform overall means more training? For younger adults such as myself looking to start a career in this field, in a way I feel fortunate I haven't been taught certain ways and methods just for this reform to in a way reshape my experience. I think a police reform if occurring soon would be a good thing to sort of get the negative spotlight off of current law enforcement, which I'm sure will never completely happen.

N one likes change, but I have the utmost amount of respect for current and past law enforcement officers especially those who started their career in recent years even during all of what's going on with politics and law enforcement.


----------



## Goose

It's going to get cops killed unfortunately or drive crime spikes like we are seeing now where officers are being far more reactive than proactive. Another huge issue that I see is that for everyone that wants more mental health professionals to answer or assist with calls for service in the field is that they won't be able to find enough people to do the job...especially if it requires a masters degree.

Would love to see the insight of a former member that no longer comes around on that front.


----------



## LGriffin

maresident96 said:


> For younger adults such as myself looking to start a career in this field, in a way I feel fortunate I haven't been taught certain ways and methods just for this reform to in a way reshape my experience.


We all came into the field believing that we were uniquely qualified.
We had applied patrol procedures training cut short in the academy to make room for sensitivity training.
We took advantage of educational incentives which allowed us to earn Master's Degrees while working.
We completed additional paperwork designed to prove that we were profiling when we weren't. Those stats failed to suit their agenda yet they continue to malign the most diverse profession, referring to us as racists because they want to discredit us and provide a basis to renege on their contract.
Today, the pay and benefits are insulting; even for a lamb led to slaughter.

Do you understand that this is a world where an Officer does the job by the book as they were trained and he is still fired? Have you even read THE FACTS involving Officer Darren Wilson? His LEO wife? Where are they now? Why?
I'll make it easier for you: Case: State of Missouri v. Darren Wilson Transcript of: Grand Jury Volume V Date: September 16, 2014 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

I got on the job shortly after the LA Riots. There wasn't a shift that went by where I wasn't called a racist for holding people of color to the same standard as my fellow "cracker bitches." I didn't mind the term because crackers are delicious but what they called my partner after they realized that he wasn't cutting his brutha a break pissed me off. Being proactive, I had a thick file of false complaints but the fun began in court. Liberal judges (I'm fully aware that's an oxymoron) melt when racism is alleged leaving violent criminals to float away on a raft of CWOF's with an oar of NG's, regardless of the quality of the report. Sure they're more violent on the next encounter, having been emboldened by the robed boss but "You should expect the be assaulted as a Police Officer. We're going to drop this ABPO." Aside from that foolish game, child rapists are also a protected class. Today, all Cops are viewed as criminals while criminals are viewed as victims. That's not going to stop until the puppet master's allows it.

*IF you're sharp enough to be a LEO, you should be smart enough to do ANYTHING else.*
In the time that it would take you to be properly trained for the job, you could have a JD - that's where we need you to "reshape" our "experience."
I did my due diligence. Hopefully you're smart enough to listen.


----------



## USAF286

maresident96 said:


> Curious as to what articles some of you have read if the democrats do in fact win house and police reform (which imo is inevitable/not necessarily a bad thing) occurs what do a lot of current law enforcement foresee in their field for overall changes.
> 
> I suppose I should add for benefits of this thread, this is not a debate but merely a discussion and mainly in an informative sense.
> 
> I'd imagine overall police reform overall means more training? For younger adults such as myself looking to start a career in this field, in a way I feel fortunate I haven't been taught certain ways and methods just for this reform to in a way reshape my experience. I think a police reform if occurring soon would be a good thing to sort of get the negative spotlight off of current law enforcement, which I'm sure will never completely happen.
> 
> N one likes change, but I have the utmost amount of respect for current and past law enforcement officers especially those who started their career in recent years even during all of what's going on with politics and law enforcement.


On the other hand, you will be a "clean slate" and will be trained the way that is in accordance with this nifty police reform bill. You will hear guys talking about the good ole days and "this is what I would of done before this BS bill"

Do I agree with what is happening with policing? Absolutely not, but just trying to put a positive spin on it. If/when you get on somewhere you won't have "bad" habits you won't have to break.

By bad habits I mean what the review board will perceive as offensive to anyone that isn't a straight, white Irish male.

Just my $.02

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j809

If any of you guys are still proactive then you’re out of your damn minds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin

USAF286 said:


> On the other hand, you will be a "clean slate" and will be trained the way that is in accordance with this nifty police reform bill. You will hear guys talking about the good ole days and "this is what I would of done before this BS bill"
> 
> Do I agree with what is happening with policing? Absolutely not, but just trying to put a positive spin on it. If/when you get on somewhere you won't have "bad" habits you won't have to break.
> 
> By bad habits I mean what the review board will perceive as offensive to anyone that isn't a straight, white Irish male.
> 
> Just my $.02
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Bad habits" are defined as having an actual work ethic, which is a deal breaker for an anti-LE commission comprised of civilians who aren't even qualified for the job.


----------



## CCCSD

j809 said:


> If any of you guys are still proactive then you're out of your damn minds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went House Mouse years ago...


----------



## USAF3424

j809 said:


> If any of you guys are still proactive then you're out of your damn minds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


gave up my plainclothes gig I held for almost 7 years. Now I write larceny reports lol.


----------



## Macop2020

If you were smart you would stay the hell away from this job. Between corrupt government lawyers, judges and back stabbing politicians and don't forget the criminals/victims you have no chance.


----------



## Tuna

I say Bring Back the Hickory Shampoo.


----------



## mpd61

*And bring back this too!*


----------



## mpd61

*Patrol Rifle (not scary black evil thing)







*


----------



## Tuna

mpd61 said:


> *And bring back this too!*
> View attachment 10423


That's what I carried when I first came on. Actually bought one when changed over to the semi's.


----------



## NEPS

mpd61 said:


> *Patrol Rifle (not scary black evil thing)
> View attachment 10425
> *


Perfect weapon for our times:
In terms of Reduce, Reuse, and Recycle, the Civilian Marksmanship Program must have tens of thousands of old M-1's available to send out to police agencies to reuse.
If new production is required, the wood exterior is a naturally renewable resource.
May be used as back up baton, when Tasers are finally withdrawn from service as cruel and lethal weapons, and OC spray as well, because banned by international treaties on use of gas during war. After all, hitting people with sticks is safer.
Only 8 round maximum load, so no problems with being a large capacity weapon with large capacity magazines.
Not a "military" weapon because it is old and uses only .308 rounds, not those nasty .223 rounds that can fit into modern military weapons.
Yes, the bayonet lug will need to be removed to avoid tempting LEOs to stab citizens -- an easy fix -- but then the M-1 rifle certainly could never be viewed as an "assault weapon" of the sort that might be used by a misunderstood, bullied, and traumatized child* in an educational setting.
*Note: If only the child had received a psychologist's response via 911 to address his mental health needs, the incident would never have happened. We know this because patients who receive services from psychologists and social workers are universally cured, and never end up as problems for other citizens.


----------



## USAF286

NEPS said:


> Perfect weapon for our times:
> In terms of Reduce, Reuse, and Recycle, the Civilian Marksmanship Program must have tens of thousands of old M-1's available to send out to police agencies to reuse.
> If new production is required, the wood exterior is a naturally renewable resource.
> May be used as back up baton, when Tasers are finally withdrawn from service as cruel and lethal weapons, and OC spray as well, because banned by international treaties on use of gas during war. After all, hitting people with sticks is safer.
> Only 8 round maximum load, so no problems with being a large capacity weapon with large capacity magazines.
> Not a "military" weapon because it is old and uses only .308 rounds, not those nasty .223 rounds that can fit into modern military weapons.
> Yes, the bayonet lug will need to be removed to avoid tempting LEOs to stab citizens -- an easy fix -- but then the M-1 rifle certainly could never be viewed as an "assault weapon" of the sort that might be used by a misunderstood, bullied, and traumatized child* in an educational setting.
> *Note: If only the child had received a psychologist's response via 911 to address his mental health needs, the incident would never have happened. We know this because patients who receive services from psychologists and social workers are universally cured, and never end up as problems for other citizens.







I'm sure this noise will trigger someone! No pun intended.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt Jack

USAF286 said:


> I'm sure this noise will trigger someone! No pun intended.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dammit! Now I gotta go buy one


----------



## mpd61

Hurry up! They're going fast. Got mine lsst year from CMP


----------



## LA Copper

Our Honor Guard uses the M1 Garand.


----------



## mpd61

LA Copper said:


> Our Honor Guard uses the M1 Garand.


M1 Garand - Civilian Marksmanship Program

Time HAS nearly run out.....Only service grade rifles left for $750. 
The really neat thing about these rifles is they are the genuine historical article. They're not imports or frankenstein parts guns. They are U.S.G.I, made in America icons. The U.S. Army civilian armorers are evaluating each rifle at arsenal level replacing parts as necessary, and then testing and firing each weapon. If you grandfather or dad carried one, or you are into being an American in any way, you should consider these as an investment you can use. Make Chesty Puller and George Patton proud and do the packet and have one sent direct to your HOUSE now. Or you can pussy out and buy a Ruger 10/22 like everybody else.


----------



## DPH1992

Just seen this thread now and wanted to add my two cents. I’m all for making the job more efficient, but unfortunately that’s not what’s happening. All these reforms are doing is making the job even harder than it already was.


----------



## mpd61

*New training to be adopted in Mass as part of the "reform"*


----------



## USAF286

We just had a 4 hour block of training with Scheft. He sort of set our minds at ease a little by saying qualified immunity won’t be effected unless you’re decertified...but that wasn’t 100% clear due to the multiple “what if” questions asked. When we got into the bias/race issues and how to handle it, it just made me feel like I was getting set up for failure no matter what I do or how I handle a call in the future. All in all he did a good job, but it’s impossible to polish a turd and spin this bill into anything but what it truly is...the end of proactive policing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD

Dude, I’m “privileged “ because I got vaccinated per the “equity” bitch we just had to listen to.

I’m NEVER doing a thing outside the office. Not going to train anyone but cops. RHD class? They can r themselves. 
Bet the med kits and AEDs I set up are racist too...


----------



## mpd61

_"but that wasn't 100% clear due to the multiple "what if" questions asked"_
I wish I had a nickel for every asshat who dropped the infamous "What If"...................


----------



## USAF286

mpd61 said:


> _"but that wasn't 100% clear due to the multiple "what if" questions asked"_
> I wish I had a nickel for every asshat who dropped the infamous "What If"...................


"What if" "hypothetical situation" or any of that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

